# UK cordless phone won't work here ?



## joebre (7 Jun 2008)

Bought a BT Synergy 4500 digital cordless pohone on Ebay from a reputable seller. Same model is for sale in Ireland. 
I have changed the supplied lead to an Irish one that will fit the standard Eircom socket. The phone has no dial tone.
Can anybody tell me of the UK and Irish models are the same and that the only difference is the connecting lead ?

Thanks.

joebre


----------



## ClubMan (7 Jun 2008)

Do you have one of those little adaptors for converting from the _BT _connector to the _Irish RJ11 _and which contains a capacitor (?) which is needed to covert a _UK _phone for the _Irish _system?


----------



## sabre Man (7 Jun 2008)

I had a similar problem when we moved from the UK. Our neighbour also had a UK phone and an adapter, which worked in our phone also, but the adapter I got from a shop here didn't work with our phone.

If anyone knows about a working brand I'd be interested in trying it.


----------



## ClubMan (7 Jun 2008)

sabre Man said:


> I had a similar problem when we moved from the UK. Our neighbour also had a UK phone and an adapter, which worked in our phone also, but the adapter I got from a shop here didn't work with our phone.


If you mean the sort of adaptor pictured above then perhaps it was simply faulty because those things are standard as far as I know. I think it may be to do with converting line voltages or something.


----------



## joebre (7 Jun 2008)

Thanks for the reply, Clubman.

I do not have one of those adaptors.
I changed the UK lead for the Irish one. I can get an adaptor and try it with the UK lead.
I was wondering what is the difference between the two countries as the Irish model does not use an adaptor.

joebre


----------



## ClubMan (7 Jun 2008)

Not sure. Get one of those adaptors and try it. Or ask the seller for details.


----------



## extopia (7 Jun 2008)

Curry's / Dixons have them for about 95c as far as I remember.


----------



## Technologist (8 Jun 2008)

Check the wall-socket wiring and try reversing the two wires. Some phones are sensitive to incorrect polarity.


----------



## sabre Man (8 Jun 2008)

ClubMan said:


> If you mean the sort of adaptor pictured above then perhaps it was simply faulty because those things are standard as far as I know. I think it may be to do with converting line voltages or something.



I tried a couple of them (new ones) without any luck.


----------



## joebre (9 Jun 2008)

HI All,

Got one of those adaptors in my local electrical shop. Cost €6.95. 
Bit dear but it works perfectly.

Now, for the sake of being tidy, I was wondering of I should install a BT master socket instead ?

joebre


----------



## ClubMan (9 Jun 2008)

joebre said:


> Now, for the sake of being tidy, I was wondering of I should install a BT master socket instead ?


Don't think that'll solve matters. As far as I know you need the adaptor as it contains some electrics (maybe simply a capacitor?) which is required for conversion.


----------



## Wexfordman (10 Jun 2008)

The capacitor is needed for the ringing voltage as far as I remember. Irish phones have them in the handset, UK phones have them in the socket, so bringing a UK phone over here, you need to put the capacitor in the socket, which the adaptor does, as well as the physical conversion.


Wexfordman


----------



## ClubMan (10 Jun 2008)

Wexfordman said:


> The capacitor is needed for the ringing voltage as far as I remember.


Maybe not just that? Especially since without the adaptor I don't think you can even get a dial tone?


----------



## Wexfordman (10 Jun 2008)

ClubMan said:


> Maybe not just that? Especially since without the adaptor I don't think you can even get a dial tone?



I said the capacitor was for the ringing, and the remaining for the physical change in interface type, I'm not sure of the pinouts. There are different types of RJ11 cables you can get, so maybe the OP was using the wrong one.

Ring voltages  between the UK and Irl phone systems are the same, the only need for the capacitor is to supply the ringing for the reasons I said above


----------



## ClubMan (10 Jun 2008)

Wexfordman said:


> I said the capacitor was for the ringing, and the remaining for the physical change in interface type


Ah - sorry - missed the additional comment above...


----------



## Effie (15 Jun 2008)

I have had several UK phones, both corded and cordless over the years and they have all needed capasitors. 

The best ones I have found to work over here are the ones which have a short lead out of them, don't know why but the ones that comes in a block, I have found aren't quite so good so if you can get your hands on the one I used, you should be fine. 

Try an electrical supply shop in your locality and you might be lucky. Otherwise, Maplins or Peats in Parnell Street should be able to help.


----------

